# 9 Years and 4 Months Married



## Tess92 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi guys,

I was with my partner for 9 years and married for 4 months. He has recently walked out in me saying he doesn't love me anymore. I'm only very young (24) and I'm struggling to come to terms with high school sweetheart leaving me. Could I have some advice in dealing with this the separation?

T


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

You cannot make someone love you, no more than can you look at someone and will yourself to love them. It is either there, or not and cannot be willed into existence. Read this to understand what happened:

How long does passion last? The four stages of love - TODAY.com


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Tess92 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was with my partner for 9 years and married for 4 months. He has recently walked out in me saying he doesn't love me anymore. I'm only very young (24) and I'm struggling to come to terms with high school sweetheart leaving me. Could I have some advice in dealing with this the separation?
> 
> T


I know this is terribly painful now but it's actually a blessing you learned this before you have kids and while you are so young. It will take some time but you will grow stronger. Eventually you will date again, and you can be very choosy about your next partner.

Do you next partner a favor though, don't hold on to this man or romanticize him. It's impossible to compete with a fairy tale. This is a man who abandoned his wife after 4 months. But didn't have the courage to not marry her. See him for the child he is. Child is a nice way to put it.


----------

